# Cold Air Intak for N/A engines



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

Bought 3" super heavy duty industrial PU hose from Huakenny (Bought some times ago, but no time to do the CAI, until today). It's so durable and tough, and it cannot bend more than 80degree, so I have to come out with a DIY, thus this morning, did all the process below. 

And the result was Superb Engine Response !
*
The Finished Product*









*Stuffs - 3" PVC Elbow, 3" PVC Pipe, Drill Saw, 3" Alloy Funnel, 3" & 5" Hose Clip, Pipe Tape & PVC Glue*









*Circular Saw, variable sizes*









*Circular Saw mounted on the Bosch*









*The location of the funnel intended to be placed*








*

Drilling (Only took less than 10 seconds!)









Done!









The 3" Elbow and the Pipe









Applying PVC glue









Attaching the elbow to the flex hose, with a 3" hose clip









Elbow in place, fitting the 3" Aloy Funnel









Wrapping the Aloy Funnel with white tape









Fitting the Aloy Funnel to the elbow









Very-very tight fit, need some effort...









A view from inside









Fastened the 3" flex hose to the airbox









Airbox connected to the flex hose









STOCK engine bay, hehe









Be sure, to make the CAI airtight, amazing effects will happen. 

PS: They are ppl debating whether it will suck debris or water into the CAI n damages the engine, but HEY, if there's flood or really dusty/sandy area, everyone is SMART enough not to drive over those places.....right ? 

Adios *


----------



## khinelmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

how good does this work ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I see some problems with this.
1) you're still using the restrictive factory airbox. Air will sit in there and heat up, and the factory filter is about as restrictive as you can get.
2) It's on the side of the bumper where air isn't hitting it directly but skirting right over it. Probably not getting as much airflow as you think
3) The engine can only take in as much as it can let out. So with the factory intake, and factory exhaust, the air is probably being blocked/clogged up and heating up waiting to be let in.

be careful about water ingestion too.


----------



## khinelmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

yea true i yhinking about doing but mounting on the front of the bumper get better for my filter


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

How good ?

It's 60mph in 7 seconds. I tried open pod filters, they makes no different with my setup now, infact this setup have better full range engine rev respond.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well lets be honest... air will not stay in the air box long enough for it to heat up...

it could suck up debris or water... but... because of the location of the stock air box and the fact that there is a widening of the intake system at that point to accomidate the filter it is very unlikely that splashes of water or small bits of debris will make it into the engine... now if you went driving in a convoy down a desert road or decided to try a cross a lake that intake may cause some issues

also the location doesnt make any difference really... for a couple reasons... first is that stock air box which will cause the intake air to slow down slightly, and even in a "ram air" car you only gain at most 1-2psi which is usually compareable to the speed of air that goes into the engine when your parked and reving...

for a cheap solution to adding slightly more air flow it works... i give you 2 thumbs up for thinking and innovating.... now all you have to do is refine the components you've used so it doesnt have that plumer/vaccum hose look


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

Shadao said:


> well lets be honest... air will not stay in the air box long enough for it to heat up...
> 
> it could suck up debris or water... but... because of the location of the stock air box and the fact that there is a widening of the intake system at that point to accomidate the filter it is very unlikely that splashes of water or small bits of debris will make it into the engine... now if you went driving in a convoy down a desert road or decided to try a cross a lake that intake may cause some issues
> 
> ...


Thanks  But if I go jungle convoy I'd drive my suzuki jimny....haha


----------

